
Show HN: Live collaborative pixel art, on a 100x100 grid, as a social experiment - _sdegutis
http://editfight.com/
======
_sdegutis
This was inspired by reddit's r/place experiment last year, I never tried it
but read about it after the fact. It looked fun and I like social
collaborative creative things, so I wanted to make a kind of replica of it.
That's how this came about.

------
jakobegger
This is neat. I want a hardware version of this.

~~~
_sdegutis
What do you mean by hardware version?

~~~
jakobegger
A dedicated device for this website. I’d hang it on the wall like a painting,
and it would have a new picture on it every day, and you could even change it
if you wanted to.

I don’t think I want it enough to actually buy an iPad and do it, but I really
like the idea...

~~~
_sdegutis
That would actually be amazingly cool. And since it's just a 100x100 grid with
a fixed 32-color palette, it's actually pretty feasible with something like
Arduino with a Wifi connection and a small LED screen or something.

------
mchannon
Could use a walkthrough, or indicate why clicking right away does not appear
to do anything.

~~~
_sdegutis
Part of the social experiment of it is that it's supposed to be so minimalist
that there's no need for instructions. That said, clicking a pixel is supposed
to change it to your current color, kind of like in mspaint. What
browser/device are you using?

~~~
mchannon
Safari Mac doesn't work. Grey-on-grey checkers.

Chrome Mac does work.

~~~
_sdegutis
I just tried it in Safari 11.1 on macOS 10.13.4 and it works. Grey checkers is
when it's loading. It initializes the board by sending everyone about 10kb of
data which on slower connections can take a few seconds. Other than that my
only guess is that it only works on the latest version of Safary and Mac. I
used lots of ES6 features natively in the browser with no Babel/compiling/etc
phase.

